# Tubeshooter Frame Design Question



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

When I look at the frames intended to accept tubes, the tube holes are always centered near the tops of the forks and the "easy in/easy out" slots run from the holes to the outside edges of the forks---left fork slot running out between 7 o'clock and 8 o'clock and right fork slot running out between 4 o'clock and 5 o'clock.

This obviously decreases the strength of the fork where the tube goes through to the strength of the remaining third (or so) of the width of the fork.

Now my question---why does everybody center the tube holes? If the tube holes were off-center and moved toward the outside edge of the forks, a larger part of the width of the fork would be left intact and the fork would remain stronger. Unless I'm missing something (?), it seems logical to place the tube holes closer to the outside edges of the forks, but I don't think I've seen even one frame with the tube holes configured that way.

Why is this? Am I missing something here?


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

What would making one side weaker accomplish? Shaving some of the overall width at that level off is inconsequential. You should probably make the weakest point strong enough and not just the most commonly used point. Shooters have the option of choosing what side to use. Having one side weaker would not prevent anyone from pulling the band looped over that part and possibly getting an eyeful of frame. 
Also it would be more difficult to reposition the tubes over the fat part if the rest are thinner. The closer to one another the tubes are the better they behave.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not following what you're saying here. I'm talking about keeping both tube holes symmetrically positioned but moving them both away from being centered on the forks and closer to the outside edges. Decreasing overall fork width or making one side weaker than the other isn't involved.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my theory- equal pressure on the fork prevents it from breaking so easily. unequal pressure puts stress on the weakest piece, the thinnest. over time, something is gonna give, weak point will always gives way. by centering, you are providing equal pressure on the tips and therefore the most strength possible. and also centering the holes will center your shot through the forks more. for example if the hole on one fork is 1/4 more to the outside on one side, the shot will go a 1/4 more off center to that side . basically , the center (shooting)line moves to adjust to the holes, towards that fork, increasing chance of a fork hit on that uncentered hole.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

OK... I'm mostly with you, but I think I may not have adequately described what I'm envisioning. I'm looking at moving the left fork tube hole a bit further out toward the left side of the left fork and the right fork tube hole the same distance out toward the right side of the right fork, so that the center line between the two holes will remain centered between the forks. The only difference would be that the distance between the inside of the tube holes and the inside edges of the forks (the remaining, uncut width of the forks) would be a bit wider. This would leave more of the width of the forks intact and I think thus increase the strength of the forks.

I understand what you're saying about the necessity of keeping the center point between the two tube holes centered between the two forks. Changing anything in a way that would louse up that symmetry would be the express route to increasing fork hit probability.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im just guessing as to what would happen. the way i see it, the less material on the sides of the hole, the more of a danger there is of it breaking on the thinner side. sure it will last or never break depending on the material , but if your using wood theres a good chance that a fork hit wont break it, but just pulling on it for the next shot just may. if you use the cut slots on the sides with the holes, that well add more to the weakening of the tips. if you want it wider, why not just figure in the centering of the holes in the first place ? just figure out what your fork gap is going to be and use that as your placement of the holes. you can either go, for example, 3 1/2 inches from the center of each hole , or 3 1/2 in between the insides of each fork and just center the holes on the fork tips. just dont over think it too much, the strength integrity of the forks and the gap between them are two different things . well, thats my opinion and observations. hope its helping or that im not too wrong.


----------

